# Throwing a net in the pass



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Alright so I need some help on throwing a net on bait in the pass. Ive got a 14ft. 3/8 mesh net, but having some trouble on figuring out how far to let it sink. Its like I'll throw right on top of them just to pull in nothing. Do I need more weight, hand-line? Or should I pull it in pretty much right when it hits the water. I see charter guys do it all the time...have no idea what Im doing wrong.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not being a smartie but are you seeing the school of batfish?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

don't know how deep of water you're throwing in, but you may need more weight crimpted on the bottom. PLUS...make sure you're wearin' an AL hat for good luck! :thumbup: ROLL TIDE !


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

You need a net with 1.5# per foot so it will sink fast.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes I see the bait fish...thats why i said Ill throw on top of them. Like throwing on cigs, threadfin etc. by the buoys. As far as wearing an 'AL' hat...I'd rather take a shower at penn st. then root for AL!! Anyways, dang I was hoping I wouldn't have to add weight. That nets already a beast to throw!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Most nets are made to throw in shallow water. Without a bunch of weight the bait will swim rite under it.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

'You need a net with 1.5# per foot so it will sink fast.'

As in 1.5lb? My thing is you don't let it sink to the bottom right?


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh ive seen them swim right out. Ive also seen big charter boats roll up to a buoy make one throw and head out with a live well full. Just trying to eliminate standing there chunking a sabiki for an hour.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

It is TOUGH!!! I throw a big net. 12' 1/2" mesh and 1.5lbs per foot!! This thing is about 20lbs if you include the mono. It was killer for catching ballyhoo in the keys but those cigs are FAST!! I've never been able to catch any cigs in a cast nest. I asked the bait boat guy one time how to do it and he wouldn't tell me!! Anyway. I know this isn't much help but I just wanted to let you know it's very hard......BTW Id still like to know what type of net and how heavy people use to SUCCESFULLY catch bait it the pass??


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

This is a great post, curious minds want to know and bait boat guy wouldn't give up the goods. Me thinks bait guy didn't want to discourage you with his technique or just to tired to speak..lol

I observed a bait boat several years at the Mass while we were sabiki dropping and a very large fellow tossed a massive net filling up his live well with one throw.

The loud noise of the massive net lead when landing over the gunnel walls and onto the deck was enough for me not to even consider this way of catching bait in the pass.

The question still goes unanswered, "Does the net reach the bottom in 30-60ft of water"? 

Seriously, I believe running the beach on second sandbar would be worth a try if I were throwing a net.

Jimmy


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

It can be one of the most frustrating things... You have the net made up, see the school right on top, make a good throw and you end up with nothing.. Bait in deep water (greater than 25ft) is nearly impossible to catch in any net. The best bet though is at the Mass. you want to throw close to the ship over the school of LY's and let it sink until you see them flashing! almost to bottom. The cigs and sardines almost always have to be caught using chum in water less than 30 ft but you also let it sink.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I've heard people say get the beach sand mixed with chum or cat food, I guess kinda disorintates em or something. any experiences with this? I always get my cigs shallow very spotty though usually in the spring.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

mix up some powder milk and sand when u see the bait throw several scopes into them so it clouds the water up that way when you throw they dont see the net as bad. this should work for you i do it all the time


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

dantheman1 said:


> Alright so I need some help on throwing a net on bait in the pass. Ive got a 14ft. 3/8 mesh net, but having some trouble on figuring out how far to let it sink. Its like I'll throw right on top of them just to pull in nothing. Do I need more weight, hand-line? Or should I pull it in pretty much right when it hits the water. I see charter guys do it all the time...have no idea what Im doing wrong.


I'm no expert, but I know that the 3/8" mesh is the biggest part of your problem. I doubt you could add enough weight to that net to catch bait there and still be able to throw it. You'd probably need a net with 3/4" mesh, and better 1" mesh.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

try it in the DARK!


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

I have seen the bait guy chum the water with ground up something and menhaden oil I believe. He throws a huge net and lets it sink to bottom in 20 to 25' of water. 

But I also just buy from him too. Its his business, he's a nice guy, the ground up chum and oil cost money and time for him. So that's one less thing i have to do or carry on the boat. All for twenty bucks and I get more live bait than my livewell can handle. 

The problem is.....when he can't catch them.... then we scramble!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

The best way mis to get there before daylight. A lot of time by the time you throw your net they have scattered. I usually don't have a problem throwing before daylight


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

Who is this bait guy and where can I find him? I would love to see and buy bait from him, because like most of us I have thrown a net and come up empty more times than not!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

get inside the pass and find a school in shallower, cigs are damn near impossible to catch but if you find some herring in shallow you shouldn't have a problem. Obviously the bigger the net the better. In deeper water the idea is to use a lot of weight so it has time to sink around the school before you jerk the bottom shut. Some kind of chum will help, when their mind is on food they won't be as shy about the net. But like I said your best bet it to find a school on a grass flat.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

the bait guy in destin stays on channel 69 . He usually sits rite outside the pass, any day thats not rough he will either be sold out or there will be a line during snapper season. After that you shouldn't have a problem. He will usually give you a net full for $20. Not sure about pensacola.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

If you don't use a "gill net" can cigar minnows be caught with some kind of seine net with a beach set and is it legal?


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyone know of a bait boat in pensacola?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

fivestar said:


> Anyone know of a bait boat in pensacola?


 
Channel 11, he usually anchors a mile east of the pass but is not always there.


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

thank you


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I've heard the bait boats use a chum ball...get you a 5 gallon bucket, fill it half way with the cheapest dog food you wouldn't feed your dog, cover it with water just above the top part of the dog food, let it soak over night so you have a mush of dog food, next day add 1-2 cups of menhaden oil and mix/blend it really well...
Then you can create bait balls and freeze them individually so they last longer in the water, or just scoop it out of the bucket as needed and chunk it out...


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

you also need a bigger horn in the cast net it will let the net sink faster pm me and i can put one in for ya


----------



## jewl (May 30, 2012)

*Orange Beach*

Is there anyone in Orange beach selling bait. I know there use to be a guy that hung out in the bay near Zeke's


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Not since the guy who we'd to do it in OB


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

fivestar said:


> Anyone know of a bait boat in pensacola?


PM sent.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

old sneaky said:


> try it in the DARK!


:thumbsup: In the dark or first blush of daylight - the bait does not flush as quick .... throw a big heavy net - 1/2 mesh - at least 10 preferably 12 to 14 ft ... and then let it snk about 20 or 25 ft down and smartly pull and bag the net up ... you either strike out with nada (the school runs) or load up (the school balls up from the noise and splash)

the brighter it gets - the more likely they are to run -- after the sun is up - I quite trying


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Anybody know who does net repair? Got a tear in my small bait net. Went by johnsons on mass. and he wasn't there nor is his phone working.


----------



## Chiefsway (Aug 15, 2009)

*The question still goes unanswered, "Does the net reach the bottom in 30-60ft of water"?* 

I don't have enough line on my net to go close to that depth.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Chiefsway said:


> *The question still goes unanswered, "Does the net reach the bottom in 30-60ft of water"?*
> 
> I don't have enough line on my net to go close to that depth.


See my ealier post - I do not let it reach the bottom only 20 to 30 feet - thats most of the line out - 


If you see any bait hit the net - pull the line a close it up right then


----------

